# Happy Again - Collings 01A



## maplebaby (Oct 26, 2008)

Another great one from the master....Chet! A great melody that that is fun to play as well....thanks for watching! 

YouTube - Happy Again (Collings 01ASB) - cover by Tonedr


----------

